# Breeder Ontario area



## Doggyluv (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello guys having no experience with the gsd . And having a moderately active lifestyle. I am also interested in the schutzhund sport would that kind of dog be fine around toddlers. I have one 4 year old the other is 2. I was interested in the red and black variety. which breeder would you guys suggest. I had my eyes on dei precision and shipra. Can pl somebody advice who will be my best bet! ? And are they reliable breeders to look at!? I loved the structure of dei precision 's dogs . 
Please any advice will be appreciated. 
Live in ontario area
thanks 
Regards


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If you want to do schutzhund / IPO find a local club and hang out and get a feel for the dogs in action.
Both kennels you have chosen are west German show line breeders . One says on their site - slight to no slopes - talking about conformation and backs specifically - yet all the dogs shown are very typical for the west German show lines. Look at current litters and judge for yourself. Great emphasis on colour "We produce ONLY black & red. " 
seem like a lot of litters for 2015.


----------



## Doggyluv (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello thanks for your advice! I will definitely check local clubs out! So since I am sorry I am totally new to this does that mean west german line is not meant for me and in what ways? Thanks


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

not at all. that is a decision you need to make. great advice, to visit clubs meet some people and gsd. then decide if this fits your lifestyle.


----------



## Doggyluv (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello! Ok sounds good! let's see how it goes. well not really looking for something immediately though I want to be 100 % sure to what I want . Looking for something in a year! Thank you all for guiding me! Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Doggyluv, I changed the title of your thread so it was a bit more specific. Might help get a few more comments. ADMIN Lisa


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

I think both are very reputable kennels and Shiphra also has a Xbox Dei Precision dog at stud.(Kolt) I have an 11 mos old girl out of this dogs' full brother (Koda) and she has an outstanding out going temperament and loves everyone and is great with kids. But she's high energy and high drive.​


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

...and not that high drive high energy isn't a desirable quality, but she definitely needs lots of things to do to keep her energy level down!


----------



## Doggyluv (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey lisa! Thank you for taking out time to change the topic of my thread 
Hey that's good news for the temperament but high drive. .. I don't think I would be able to handle that. But do you guys think preliminary meetings would do me any favors or phone call is good enough! ? Since I am looking for thick boned red and black gsd I think the west lines are the ones I am looking for. ... though I am not 100% positive if that's the case


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you want to do sport and get hooked - you could be frustrated with a showline.....

that being said - some of the nicest showline dogs I have seen work have been from dei Precision (saw quite a few at a show & koer in Buffalo) Make sure to find out not only about their litters, but any sired by their males....

Lee


----------



## Doggyluv (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Lee! thanks alot for your help!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know multiple dogs from each kennel. Our club (Kitchener-Waterloo German Shepherd Club) has a a dog from both and both dogs are really nice dogs.

The dog from Siphra (sp) is a year old male who is showing stable temperament, medium prey drive and could probably train in the sport if their owner was interested. He is higher energy, I would say he is a bit soft for my liking though. But overall a very nice dog for a first time GSD owner who wants to dabble in sports.

Another kennel I would highly suggest is Amalaberg ( www.amalaberg.ca ). We have a few dogs from George in our club who excel in nose work and would do well in schutzhund if the owners continued training. Feel free to message me and I can put you in touch with other owners of these kennels to ask questions and meet dogs.

These are all West German Showline kennels. If you are interested in working lines, I suggest contacting Jenn and Jurgen at Vom Kaltenbach ( http://www.vomkaltenbach.com/about.html ).


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Do not buy from either of those if you want to work the dogs in IPO. You can PM me if your serious about a working dog.


----------



## Doggyluv (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys already decided NOT to go for a West German line! 
Thank you soo much for all of your help!


----------

